# Intel Fortran no se instala

## natrix

Hola a toda la comunidad!!!!

Primero que todo les cuento que hoy se cumple una semana de mi traspaso ubuntu-2-gentoo, jajaja

Mi problema es el siguiente, quiero instalar Intel Fortran Compiler 10 64bit y cuando lo instalo me  dice que no hay soporte para 32bit, con Ubuntu tuve el mismo problema pero encontré la siguiente solución.

http://hawknotes.blogspot.com.ar/2010/05/ubuntu-1004-installing-64-bit-intel.html

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082782

donde había que hace un link para libstdc++.so.5.0.7 en lib32.

Quise hacer lo mismo en Gentoo (multilib) pero no tuve suerte.

Alguien sabe como solucionarlo o tuvo el mismo problema?

Otra más, en el instructivo debian se pide instalar el ia32-libs, cual es el equivalente para portage?

Desde ya muchas gracias

----------

## tuxtor

Haz intentado instalar el paquete dev-lang/ifc (version 13) o por alguna razon lo quieres instalar la 10 especificamente?

----------

## natrix

Hola, quiero instalar el Intel Fortran 11 (antes dije 10, errata) porque es el que usamos en nuestro grupo de trabajo, solo que el resto lo usa bajo Win7.

Además, del ifor11 tenemos la licencia para el paquete completo, y si no estoy mal informado, el ifc de gentoo es una distribución gratuita, es así?

Igual, gracias por el dato, el ifc es muy potente!!!

----------

## i92guboj

Siempre puedes resucitar un ebuild antiguo, y ponerlo en tu overlay local.

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/dev-lang/ifc/?hideattic=0

Probablemente necesites también el correspondiente ebuild de dev-libs/intel-common... No lo sé seguro porque nunca he usado ifc.

----------

## natrix

A simple vista los .ebuild son del ifc que Intel entrega gratuitamente, estas versiones no necesitan ni usan soporte para 32bits.

Aun así le voy a echar un buen ojo, seguro que algo puede salir.

Nuevamente gracias i92guboj!!

----------

## i92guboj

Si ves que la cosa se complica, siempre puedes crear una máquina virtual o un chroot de 32 bits e instalar tu compilador de fortran de 32 bits ahí, supongo.

----------

## natrix

El muy cierto, pero en la versión de Fotran que quiero instalar el soporte para 32bit es un requisito y no una opción, sin eso no te deja instalarlo. Es una lastima porque solo necesito 64bit, según tengo entendido en las nuevas versiones esto ya fue corregido, "pero ahora no tenemos presupuesto para la licencia  :Confused: ".

Lastima, porque estoy pasando papelon adelante de los que usan WinXP-7, jejee

----------

